# Place to leave Car in BV for a few days



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I would leave it in the High Country Bank parking lot on the highway. I think Climax employees or someone to that effect uses it for a shuttle lot....there are always vehicles there and it's right on the highway so you don't have to worry about anyone messing with it.

Another good option is the employee lot behind the Coyote Cantina in Johnson's Village, I have had friends leave vehicles there for a couple days without problems before.

If your really concerned you can leave it at my house, I have plenty of room.


----------



## cmurf11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks John! It's gonna be there from Wednesday to Sunday. If you think that would be too long then can I leave at your place in exchange for some beers. Gimme your number if so, appreciate it.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

cmurf11 said:


> Thanks John! It's gonna be there from Wednesday to Sunday. If you think that would be too long then can I leave at your place in exchange for some beers. Gimme your number if so, appreciate it.


Dude, *Logan* is the man. Gets after it in a lot of arenas. Appreciates the outdoors as much as anyone I know, takes great pics, writes great trip reports... but he's not *John* Muir...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Ha! Nice Phil, thanks for the kind words...

I'm sure it would be fine just about anywhere in BV...

Logan 719-229-9333


----------



## cmurf11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha, my bad. Thanks Logan...and Phil.


----------



## Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch (Jan 28, 2011)

I am the manager at McDonalds and it is totally cool if you leave your car there for a few days.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch said:


> I am the manager at McDonalds and it is totally cool if you leave your car there for a few days.


Your a tool. 

Anyone who has been to BV knows there is no fast-food chains....besides, he's already parked it and is down in Silverton.


----------

